# Wiring loom diagram for a 684



## Henry Robinson (Jan 22, 2009)

Dear all,
I am getting on well with the restoration of my beloved International 684. However, i have now reached a point that scares me because of tis importance, the wiring. I have looked high, low and in the middle of every website with anything at all to do with IH tractors and i have yet to find one with a wiring loom diagram. PLEASE...has anyone got or know where i can get an image from.

Thank you
Henry x


----------



## SCPOret (Oct 24, 2009)

*Wiring diagram*

You'll find a complete wiring diagram in the shop manual for the tractor. To get it right it needs to be a manufacturers manual not an IT manual.


----------



## gwmbox (Aug 9, 2011)

Henry Robinson said:


> Dear all,
> ...h a wiring loom diagram. PLEASE...has anyone got or know where i can get an image from.
> 
> Thank you
> Henry x


Hi Henry

Did you ever find a wiring diagram, I am looking for one for the key switch in particular as I have had to replace it with a new switch as the old one was just missing so I cannot even use that as a guide.

Thanks

GW


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

What engine type have you ?? and is tractor cabbed or non- cab??


----------



## gwmbox (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi, Engine is a diesel 4cyl canadian engine (I think), It has ROPS but not a closed in cab.

Any information you have will be greatly appreciated

Note - I am new to tractors of any type, this is my first 

Here is a picture  










If anyone needs the Owners Manual here it is : 385 484 584 684 784 and 848 Owners Manual

Thanks

GW


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

As it's adiesel i think your engine is a German IH D239,

See att for wiring diagram, any probs come back to me.


What was the source of the PDF OPS MANUAL ??? do you have any others in PDF??


----------



## gwmbox (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for that, thing is however is that only shows 3 wires attached to the key switch while the back of the switch and the wires available equal 6 or 7... is there a more detailed wiring diagram available anywhere?

Re the Manual, this is the only one I have... cannot recall where I got it from.

If anyone has a more detailed workshop manual please share it.

Cheers

GW


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

O?K have searched my database for 74series which are similar and can only find 4 wires on Gas engined versions and 3 wires on diesel versions

Sometimes diagram will show 1 wire but circuit has 2 because terminals are used as a junction point 

What are colours of wires you have?? the diagram shows WHITE, BROWN & RED/BLACK. Assuming wires are original if you give me colours we may be able to work out what they are as IH followed a specified colour scheme for wiring. Also are terminals on cables standard size or very large, Photo's may help ???


----------



## gwmbox (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok thanks, I will take a photo tomorrow of the key switch terminals and will also list all the wires and colours so hopefully you can help me work out which is where .

Cheers

GW


----------

